

The Ops side of Dev - ntolia
http://speakerdeck.com/u/chids/p/the-ops-side-of-dev-2012-03-02
PDF at https://speakerd.s3.amazonaws.com/presentations/4f50cf0ea8a35a002200e251/2012-03-02_ops_side_of_dev.pdf
======
jrydberg
My notes, with typos:

[http://jrydberg.me/post/18620457405/crash-burn-2012-the-
ops-...](http://jrydberg.me/post/18620457405/crash-burn-2012-the-ops-side-of-
dev)

~~~
ntolia
Cool. While this deck wasn't too bad, sometimes the video-only presentations
without a link to the actual slides really do need notes like this.

